# If I'm starting to get gyno, will a higher dose or Aromasin combat it?



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

OK, I'm positive I'm getting gyno now.

Can feel the tissue behind each nippe, both are puffy as hell and "fat" looking when I never had the problem a few weeks ago.

It doesn't feel like there is specific lumps, so I think it's just the beginning of it and could be muscle as well I'm pinching.

I don't think it's too far gone so going to try and sort it while cutting so hoping I can. It doesn't look too bad yet, almost like I have a bigger chest but still I can notice AND feel it.

I have Aromasin on hand, but what would you guys recommend? Up dose? I'm running 10MG EOD.

Or get some letro?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> OK, I'm positive I'm getting gyno now.
> 
> Can feel the tissue behind each nippe, both are puffy as hell and "fat" looking when I never had the problem a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't bother with letro mate. Double your aromasin dose and get on 40mg nolva ed until the gyno disappears. Then drop nolva and continue with aromasin.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Wouldn't bother with letro mate. Double your aromasin dose and get on 40mg nolva ed until the gyno disappears. Then drop nolva and continue with aromasin.


Right I don't have nolvadex on hand but I'll get some ordered in pronto. Cheers.

You think 10MG ED then of Aromasin?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ripebear said:


> Right I don't have nolvadex on hand but I'll get some ordered in pronto. Cheers.
> 
> You think 10MG ED then of Aromasin?


To be honest mate, I've always used adex. But yes, increase dose to 10mg and see how ya go with that


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> To be honest mate, I've always used adex. But yes, increase dose to 10mg and see how ya go with that


I'll increase dose and get Nolvadex asap. cheers


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You can try to reduce your estrogen further but if you think you have onset of gyno you really want to prevent any further binding at the nipple and only nolva will do this. 40mg ed is shown to provide no better effects than 20mg ed.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Mish said:


> You can try to reduce your estrogen further but if you think you have onset of gyno you really want to prevent any further binding at the nipple and only nolva will do this. 40mg ed is shown to provide no better effects than 20mg ed.


I'll get Nolva in ASAP for sure.

****, I actually found TWO nolvadex 20MG tabs, now I just need to get some more by weekend!

My guy can usually do next day delivery so hoping he has some on hand.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

10mg ed mate as u said and get nolva asap.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

As @Mish has rightly said, no need for more than 20mg nolva ED

I would run that and 10mg aromasin ED


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> As @Mish has rightly said, no need for more than 20mg nolva ED
> 
> I would run that and 10mg aromasin ED


Yeah just got to hope my guy gets back to me quick and isn't working away!

Or I find a friend who can give me a few to last me a week or so until I get more


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Nolva 20mg ED carry that on, its a SERM and will stop activity within the nipple tissue.

Aromasin at 10mg/day should be enough, normally comes in 12.5mg doses, unless you have PC's i guess.

I wouldnt bother with letro, you have a bit of fat forming behind it, swelling etc, doesnt sound like full blown gyno, and it should be recitified with the above protocol till it subsides.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

lewishart said:


> Nolva 20mg ED carry that on, its a SERM and will stop activity within the nipple tissue.
> 
> Aromasin at 10mg/day should be enough, normally comes in 12.5mg doses, unless you have PC's i guess.
> 
> I wouldnt bother with letro, you have a bit of fat forming behind it, swelling etc, doesnt sound like full blown gyno, and it should be recitified with the above protocol till it subsides.


When in the gym both my brother and training partner said I definitely don't have gyno.

So I think it is just the formation of it right now. Nolva on order, friend giving me a few today so hopefully sort things!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

I've started Nolva @20MG per day, and my aromasin dose is @10MG ED.

Whole thing is weird, because when looking at my chest, it's clearly obvious that one side has it, and the other doesn't..

BUT, when I tense chest and feel the area, they both feel similar?

Can't rap my head around it


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Aromasin needs to be used daily for best effects due to its half life.

I would use 25mg as I'm sure that's its most effective dose (using more is less effective!)

How are you feeling for the gyno? Best way is to put your hand behind your head and feel around the nipple with your fingers.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed there, pinch lightly behind the nipple tissue and you will be able to feel if there is a lump forming.

However saying that im quite lean, Ive had small lumps maybe bigger than a pea, they swell slightly when i jump on cycle regardless if im using a AI, probably should up the dose i guess.

But it never forms into gyno ,effects the nipple shape etc. Some people just hold fat around their nipple tissue / and or have larger puffier nipples.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Seems I've woken up this morning and my chest definitely looks better.

I think the Nolvadex is taking effect. I definitely have the lump but it feels very small now, almost less than a pea on left side, same on right.

When looking at my chest I can barely notice the fatness/horrid roundness of the bottom now.

This has been 4 days on Nolva, going to run another week or so and see the results.

I've been advised to run 10MG ED of Aromasin, there 10MG tabs so I could up to 20? But it looks like things are working as they are. Would you still bump up dose? Maybe make things even better.

Will update.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> Seems I've woken up this morning and my chest definitely looks better.
> 
> I think the Nolvadex is taking effect. I definitely have the lump but it feels very small now, almost less than a pea on left side, same on right.
> 
> ...


Leave it at 10mg for now mate


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

What gear are you on?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> What gear are you on?


I'm just cruising on 300MG Test E10D right now.

Gyno is improving drastically with just Nolva and 10MG Aromasin.

Once I lose more bodyfat I doubt it will even be noticeable to a bodybuilder/someone who knows there ****.


----------



## dwd3773 (May 31, 2013)

hello everyone. I just stumbled across this forum and post because Im looking for way to stop or ever reverse gyno. I have been on cycle of test cyp at 500mg a week, a few weeks in there i was given tren at 250mg probably like 2 times during this 6 weeks. I noticed around week 5 that my nipples were erect almost all the time and some minor puffiness but the big sign was the small hard spot behind my nipples and the feeling like my nipples were going to burn off my body. Anyways, went to my doc and behold he told me i had gyno which i already knew. I did not think it get an AI at start cause never had a problem with gyno before, so now im rushing to get the stuff i need. Im getting Aromasin and planning of 12.5 eod and nolva at 40mg ED then reducing to 20mg ED after 1 week and continue until signs and symptoms reduce or reverse. But my question i wanted to ask was do i need to stop my injection during this time or continue with my test at 500 weekly and run the gyno reversal at same time?


----------

